# 2003 Trek 1200 52cm questions



## danhrice (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi I'm looking for a road bike for my girlfriend. We have the opportunity to buy a 2003 trek 1200. I'm wondering if anyone out there could give me an appropriate range of rider heights for a 52cm frame. I'm thinking it's too small for my gf, and I'd like to save the trip to look at the bike if I'm right on that. She's about 5'9", so I'm thinking she's probably better off on a 54cm, but I could be wrong. 

Anyone (particularly females out there) ride a 52 cm trek 1200? If so do you think 5'9" is too tall for that frame size?

Thanks!


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Trek..........*

I am 5'8" guy with a long torso and short legs and rode a 54cm Trek 1200. 

Now I ride a 56cm Soma.

Meaning.....the 52cm sounds small.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Im 5'7 and ride a 52cm as for as Trek goes. A 52cm Trek would be very small for someone that is 5'9.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it really depends on your proportions. I have a 52cm 1200 and am 5'8". I'm now on a 51cm Lemond. I also, for what it's worth have a 56cm Cannondale mountain bike. It's a tap big, but all three bikes suit me.


----------

